# اغلى 10 سيارات بالعالم



## govany shenoda (11 يونيو 2010)

1. Veyron بوجاتي 1،700،000 دولار.
هذا هو إلى حد بعيد أغلى سيارة المتاحة في السوق اليوم.















2. Lamborghini Reventon مبلغ 1،600،000.
أقوى وأغلى Lamborghini على الإطلاق هي الثانية على القائمة.




​
​




​










3. الماكلارن F1 970،000 $.
​
​

​












4. انزو فيراري $ 670،000.
​
​​








​

​

5. باجاني Zonda C12 و 667،321 $.
التي تنتجها شركة صغيرة مستقلة في ايطاليا ، 
​
​

​









6.SSC Ultimate Aero $ 6.654،400
​
​

​









7. Saleen S7 توين توربو 555،000 $.
​
​


​










8. Koenigsegg CCX $ 545،568.
​
​
​










9. مرسيدس بنز SLR ماكلارين السيارة $ 495،000. ألف GT supercar ، SLR 












10. بورشه كاريرا GT $ 440،000. 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا جيوفانى للموضوع اللى يعقد ده

والصور الجميلة
​


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يونيو 2010)

يا امه...الحقييييييييينييييييييييييييييي....هههههههههه....بجد ايه الاسعار دى....دى انشاءالله محدش يشتريها دول يتحنطوا زى فستان الملكه فيكتوريا ورمسيس التانى....هههههههه....بجد شكرا على راى تاسونى شكرا على الموضوع اللى يعقد ده....هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكورة يا جيوفاني

عقدتينا

هههههههههههههههههه

شيء يهوس


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> شكرا جيوفانى للموضوع اللى يعقد ده​
> والصور الجميلة​


 ليه تتعقدي ربنا يديكي واحده منهم
او تتجوزي واحد معه زيهم​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> يا امه...الحقييييييييينييييييييييييييييي....هههههههههه....بجد ايه الاسعار دى....دى انشاءالله محدش يشتريها دول يتحنطوا زى فستان الملكه فيكتوريا ورمسيس التانى....هههههههه....بجد شكرا على راى تاسونى شكرا على الموضوع اللى يعقد ده....هههههههه


هههههههههههههه
 بجد دمك زي السكر
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا جيوفاني
> 
> عقدتينا
> 
> ...


 مرور طيب من احلي عضو
منورني دايما
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (22 يونيو 2010)

لية يا بنتى احنا عملنا فيكى حاجة وحشة

خلينا على قدنا احسن اللة يسامحك يا جوفانى هسلط جوزك عليكى هههههههههه

ميرسى جوفانى لتعبك حلوين اوى
​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 يونيو 2010)

_ انا قبلت الهدية  _



_ميرسييييييييي_​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*مش خساره المبالغ دي فيهم *

*شكرا علي الموضوع *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكلهم جامدين جداا

ويستاهلوا طبعا

شكرا ليكي جوفاني​*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يونيو 2010)

دي عربيات رخيصة خالص مفيش اغلي من كدا ولا ايه .. ؟

الا صحيح لو الواحد خبط الفانوس بتاعها وكسره يعمله كام لوحده هههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> لية يا بنتى احنا عملنا فيكى حاجة وحشة​
> 
> 
> خلينا على قدنا احسن اللة يسامحك يا جوفانى هسلط جوزك عليكى هههههههههه​
> ميرسى جوفانى لتعبك حلوين اوى​


ليه كده ياقمر
ده انا بحبك الطيب احسن
بس لو عوزه واحده قولي لجوزك يجبللك واحده 
ولو مرديش روحي عند ممتك وسيبلو البيت هههههههه
احنا جاين نهدي النفوس​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _انا قبلت الهدية _​
> 
> 
> 
> _ميرسييييييييي_​


 ياكوكو ياحبيبي ربنا يديني واجبهالك بس ترجعها تاني
اما اجي مصر ههههه​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *مش خساره المبالغ دي فيهم *​
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع *​


 ميرسي علي مرورك 
اكيد مش خساره فيهم
ادي الناس الي بتقدر​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلهم جامدين جداا​*
> 
> *ويستاهلوا طبعا*​
> 
> *شكرا ليكي جوفاني*​


 ميرسي مايكل علي مرورك
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> دي عربيات رخيصة خالص مفيش اغلي من كدا ولا ايه .. ؟
> 
> الا صحيح لو الواحد خبط الفانوس بتاعها وكسره يعمله كام لوحده هههههه


اولا مفيش اغلي من كده ياخساره كان نفسي اخدمك
تاني حاجه الناس ديه بتمشي كويس ومش بتتخبط.
و لو حد اتخبط بره. التامين بيديلوه بدلها ده بجد​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (23 يونيو 2010)

مرسى  جيوفانى انا ها اروح افجر سيارتى 

لان تمنها ما يجبش تمن باب وحدة من دول ​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

_لالالالالالا متتبطريش يابنتي لحسن تعطل وتقوليلها معلش يا حبيبتي دوري ياقمر انا اسفه انتي اغلي عربيه عندي ده انتي الي نفعاني هههههههههه_​


----------



## نفرتاري (24 يونيو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ليه يا حبيبتى كدة ما احنا كنا قعدين وفى حالنا
لية تعملى كدة احنا ناقصين عقد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عموما ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## govany shenoda (24 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعه خلي عندكو طموح بقي
افضلو قولو انا غني
انا هجيب عربيه من دول لحد لما تدخولو الصريا الصفراء 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ماجو2010 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى جوفانى

كلهم حلوين جدآ

بس دى شكلها قريب جدآ من عربيتى

​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الا الواحد يشتغل كام  سنة ويروح يتفرج عليها فى الطبيعة؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
بجد   حاجة تعقد
مرسى على الارقام  العاليه دى


----------



## govany shenoda (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> ميرسى جوفانى​
> كلهم حلوين جدآ​
> بس دى شكلها قريب جدآ من عربيتى​


 اهلا اهلا اهلا بلقمريه ماجو:999:
كل ديه غياب هو يعني الي عنده عربيه زي ديه 
يصيف 4 شهور
انا بنق عليكي حبيبتي:a63:
بس عرابيتك الباب بتاعه مش كده
المره الي جايه تبقي زيها بلظبط
ميرسي حبيبتي لمروريك
ويارب متغبيش علينا تاني


----------



## govany shenoda (21 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> الا الواحد يشتغل كام سنة ويروح يتفرج عليها فى الطبيعة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد حاجة تعقد
> مرسى على الارقام العاليه دى


 ليه يا جوو تتعقد
كلنا لها هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يديك ومش تروح بس عشان تتفرج
لا تجيب واحده منهم كمان
قووووووووووووول امين
ميرسي لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

_شكرا جدا
موضوع جميل جدا  
سلام الرب يسوع_​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي استاذي النهيسي لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

